# Indoor Guinea* pigs being outdoors....Anyone experienced??



## secuono (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got 6 pigs I need to move outside. Winter is coming, but they constantly squeal at me, I cannot breathe w/o them all hollering at me. They eat a ton and poop even more. I need them outside, but I worry about it being too cold or drafts. I have a 2.5x8ft hutch I can use. Wire floor, but I can cover it. Only the roof is solid, but again, I can close up the sides and just leave a door open. Cleaning it would be a little hard and keeping water from freezing. But they need to go outside!! 
I can stuff hay in there. 

Has anyone ever moved indoor bred pet pigs out into the yard where it's cold? No people more south than VA, I know many people who are south of me and it's worked for them, but we can have bitter winters here and that's what I need help with.

Hutch as it is now.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 27, 2012)

I ask this sincerely, not snarkily (if that is a word).  Is pigs a type of rabbit?  I have never had either so just curious.


----------



## secuono (Sep 27, 2012)

Guinea pigs*
Sorry.


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 27, 2012)

sarky is a word and guinea pigs have so far failed to breed with rabbits 

I also thought you ment pig pigs


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm glad you clarified that it was guinea pigs. I was wondering myself how a pig would fit in a rabbit cage.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2012)

They went out yesterday, then we had crazy down pour rain. Pond water level rose 3.5-4in over night. 
Came home and it was over flowing, hooked up the pump and in an hour, drained 4+ inches. 



It would of been in the Pig section if I meant Hogs, y'all...
=p


Hutch flooded, re-did some things. Wont be able to do much more until after work tomorrow.


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 28, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> It would of been in the Pig section if I meant Hogs, y'all...


Well you put it in the random section and heres your opening sentence

I've got 6 pigs I need to move outside. Winter is coming, but they constantly squeal at me, I cannot breathe w/o them all hollering at me. They eat a ton and poop even more.

Now that sounds like real pigs to me and no mention of the word guinea - rabbit section and I might of twigged


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 28, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> secuono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was STILL confused even after the correction... I thought she meant pot bellies because can't they be guinea hogs? ? And they CAN be indoor... LOL!!!

Sounds like pot bellies! LOL

I'd say give them TONS of warm spots (hay, heat lamp, etc,.) to bury in / be at, and they should be OK. I'd be worried about the ears though, but if they seem to be having cold shock / too cold I would bring them in, I'm no guinea pig expert though


----------



## secuono (Oct 1, 2012)

My PBs can fit into this hutch..but wouldn't like it.

The guinea pigs are doing well in the hutch. A little annoying to have to open and close the front all the time...but ah well. Hopefully they will do ok in winter. But I'll be bringing them back indoors for summer.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 1, 2012)

For what it's worth, I knew you meant guinea pigs right from the start. We've had them, and call them pigs too 
I have no help on the weather issues and how they would tolerate in your area- but I did get a laugh that you called Virginia winters pretty severe.....coming from Minnesota


----------

